# English Shepherd Puppies in Western Washington



## Laura Workman (May 10, 2002)

Hi, I have English Shepherd puppies available, about a half-hour north of Seattle. We'd like to place them in working or sport homes, as this breed needs a job to do. I took a little video of the puppies and their dam (the father runs through the frame a couple times as well). [ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BrONebE006Y[/ame]


----------



## Laura Workman (May 10, 2002)

Puppies all sold. Thanks everyone!


----------



## GG (Jan 9, 2007)

Congratulations Laura and buyers! I have one of Laura's pups and could not dream up a better dog.


----------

